
“Screw You Yahoo” Says Former Consultant - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/17/screw-you-yahoo/
======
tsally
I bet that will increase future prospects of employment.

------
betapi
I too am curious as to why Yahoo is spending so much money on lavish
parties/gatherings. A while back I attended a conference where Yahoo hosted an
invitation only party with nice food and free stuff. Not to mention the
conference was located at a ski resort where the condos sold for $400-500 a
night. Oh, they were actively recruiting as well.

~~~
bigbang
Not any more. They are agressively cost cutting

